

OSX mouse latency problem, and how to fix it - steeve
http://d43.me/blog/1205/the-cause-for-all-your-mac-os-x-mouse-annoyances/

======
steeve
TL;DR: OSX has a 32 latency between mouse input and cursor display. This is
why you feel the mouse doesn't react in the same way as Windows or Linux. This
is the fix.

It's not a mouse curve problem (as previously thought), so ControllerMate or
USBOverdrive won't fix it.

